# Help with identifying this coloration please..



## Labwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi there, I have this new baby along with a few others and I'm not certain what the technical name is for them. At first I thought it was a chocolate tan or dove tan, but the belly is really, really pale, no sign of 'tan' or red at all.









Along with her, I have two 'black tans' born, except they're the same way, white bellies as opposed to tan. The mother is a black tan, the father is a brindle, the rest of the litter is pearl, brindle, blue and pure black. I'd love to know what ya'll think, thanks!


----------



## Labwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh and here's the rest of the litter -








And I guess the two that I thought were 'blue' are really more 'dove', my mistake.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If you breed a tan bellied mousie with one that carries the chinchilla gene, you will get a fox mouse which has a white belly(a^t c^ch)

It is also possible to get a mousie that is tan but is so pale that it looks just kind of beige. Ironically it's also possible to breed a fox belly that is faintly tinged with orangish hue, especially along the border where it meets the top color.

If it's really a pure white it's probably a fox mousie.

I can't tell from your pic if the belly is really white or faintly tinged with color.


----------



## Labwork (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh awesome, thanks for the info! I can try to take some better pictures in the daylight tomorrow, but their bellies are really white, there isn' any hint of the usual tan on them whatsoever.


----------

